# Serra da Estrela - 18/19 jan 2014



## Joaopaulo (22 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

Boas!
Vou partilhar aqui neste tópico que criei , alguns registos fotográficos que fiz , durante um passeio pela serra da estrela o ano passado..

Fotos:

>A caminho de Seia






>Estrada para as penhas douradas













>Desvio para o vale do rossim


































>Novamente na estrada das penhas douradas









Não me cansei de tirar fotos , a esta que é para mim a zona mais bonita da serra



































(CONTINUA ...)


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

>Já depois do almoço no  Sabugueiro , começa a nevar ..









Tudo a recolher a casa, cheio de frio 





Anoitece e continua a nevar 





Hora do jantar , e a nevar com mais intensidade





Limpa neves a passar várias vezes para cima e para baixo , mas continuava a acumular e a estrada cheia de neve










>Já de manhã , serra pintada de branco 





>Como a estrada para a torre estava fechada ao transito , decidi subir novamente até ás Penhas douradas , depois descer para Manteigas e por fim ver como estavam as Penhas da saúde...
paragem já cá em cima , para uma foto com sabugueiro lá em baixo 





>Continuando o percurso 



















>Ao lado da Nascente do rio mondego - Mondeguinho ..






>O sol e céu limpo a dar ar da sua graça , neste manto branco 













>EM das penhas douradas





>Vista para as penhas da saúde





>Vale glaciar do zêzere no meio lá em baixo 





>Outro panorama completamente diferente mais rochoso , estrada de manetas para as penhas da saúde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> Junto ao centro de limpeza de neve , vista para a torre






>Penhas da saúde :









>Vista para SUL , já a descer para a cidade da Covilhã .






Espero que gostem


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

No fim de semana vou até lá, fico na Guarda... Baptismo de neve da minha filha...
É bom que o manto branco se mantenha lá em cima.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 18:56)

Para já só tenho um comentário a fazer:  

Agora vou deleitar-me a ver estas fotos...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Espero que gostem


Não gostamos...
ADORAMOS!!! 
Magníficas João! Das fotos mais belas que já vi da Estrela nevada! 
Seu mau! Então tinhas estas preciosidades guardadas há mais de um ano e não as partilhavas aqui com a malta?


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

mr. phillip disse:


> No fim de semana vou até lá, fico na Guarda... Baptismo de neve da minha filha...
> É bom que o manto branco se mantenha lá em cima.


Vamos lá a ver se é desta! 
Boa sorte!


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 17:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Não gostamos...
> ADORAMOS!!!
> Magníficas João! Das fotos mais belas que já vi da Estrela nevada!
> Seu mau! Então tinhas estas preciosidades guardadas há mais de um ano e não as partilhavas aqui com a malta?



Concordo! Então mas o pessoal tem maravilhas destas guardadas e não partilha aqui com os doentes da neve!!! 

Isto devia ser considerado crime!!! 

Deliciosas, sem dúvida! que grande camadão de neve! Foi concretamente em que datas João?

De todas a que mais gostei foi desta! Parece os Alpes! Linda, linda!  




Joaopaulo disse:


>




Obrigado por esta magnifica partilha. Mais uma!


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

Fabuloso João Paulo obrigado pela viagem que nos destes eheh!


----------

